

Julia, a dynamic language with statically compiled performance - redman25
http://julialang.org/images/julia-dynamic-2012-tr.pdf

======
StefanKarpinski
We should really put together a newer Julia paper – that one is still relevant
but the type inference section is a bit opaque and there's a lot of other
interesting stuff to say.

